# Problem Mit Corel Draw 11 Update



## GodsS (6. Mai 2004)

Ich arbeite mit Corel Draw 11 und hatte immer ein Problem mit dem öffnen von neu erstellten Dateien. Dann war ich gerade auf der Herstellerseite und habe mir das SP 1 & 2 runtergeladen und jetzt öffnet der die alten Dateien nicht mehr öffnen *Panik*  und mein Chef find das garnich lustig :RTFM: . Kann ich das ändern oder ist das Ding nicht abwärts kompatibel? Bitte mailt mir so schnell wie möglich an www.tobias_rolfes@web.de


----------

